# Thoughts on speakers?



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm certainly no audiophile, but I do love good sounding music. This is for a 2 ch comparison on these speakers. I'm wanting to get another pair for a different room and want to try something else.

I currently have a HT setup consisting of Boston Acoustics A360s with their matching center and surrounds. I love the way the sound, but I've only had one other set of speakers so I don't have much to compare. I've read that they are fairly neutral speakers.

The two options I'm thinking of currently are the EMP TEK E55TIs and the HTD Level THREEs.

I've heard both are fairly neutral and are very similar.

E55TIs b-stocks can be had @ 225/EA shipped I believe so total cost 450

HTD Level Three are at least @ 800/ PR, but I believe also have tax and shipping putting them upwards of 850. I would most likely get the limited quantity because the red looks better than the black IMO which would bump the price to over 900. I do really like the frequency response of 30hz-40khz though.

How do these compare to each other (I've only seen one review where both were pitted against each other and that person stated they were close but the HTD had a slight edge.) How do they compare to the A360s?

Would you guys consider these upgrades over the A360 or are they in the same league also?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Speaker shopping can be so frustrating. I had owned the level 2 HTD's for a while and I thought they sounded fantastic. My only other experience had been an $400 pair of polks that I owned and they sounded very similiar (read good) I think you will be happy with either one. You cant really go and listen to either one so you are going to have to go by others opinions which may not be yours. All I can tell you is that the level 2's did sound very good.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Something to think about is try to them in your own room, they can sound different in the shop


----------



## newc33 (Oct 6, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Something to think about is try to them in your own room, they can sound different in the shop


i absolutley agree


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you do not have any place close by to audition speakers then your only choice is the in home trials.
Just make sure you understand how the shipping charges work if you want to send the speakers back.
If you pay shipping either direction free trial is no longer free.


----------

